
Show HN: Efficient Redis Go Client - kloeq
https://github.com/pascaldekloe/redis
======
nuggien
How does this compare to go-redis ([https://github.com/go-
redis/redis](https://github.com/go-redis/redis))?

~~~
kloeq
Both have a type safe API. Go-redis supports more commands. This client is
significantly faster, especially with concurrent use.

